# [solved]typ procesora - okreslenie architektury CPU

## psotnik

Witam, mam głupie pytanie......pracuje sobie na zdalnym komputerze przez ssh, i usiłuje dowiedzieć się jaki typ procesora ma ten desktop, tj czy 32 czy 64 bity, jak to odczytac?

```

linux # cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 15

model           : 44

model name      : AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 2600+

stepping        : 2

cpu MHz         : 1607.822

cache size      : 128 KB

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt lm 3dnowext 3dnow up rep_good pni lahf_lm

bogomips        : 3217.19

TLB size        : 1024 4K pages

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management: ts ttp tm stc

```

----------

## mziab

Spróbuj:

```
uname -m
```

----------

## psotnik

tak tylko ze dekstop stoi narazie na LiveCD, i zstanawaim sie czy dobrze ze wybralem "amd64" a nie "x86" a komputer nieco daleko się znajduje i nikt tam nie wie co to za cudo, jest napewno na socket 754 ale na necie widze ze raz sa wersje 32 a raz 64 grrrr

----------

## DtZ

Ekspertem od sempronów nie jestem, ale biorąc pod uwagę obsługę long mode (lm), rozmiar fizycznej (40bit) i wirtualnej (48bit) przestrzeni adresowej raczej wybrałeś dobrze.

----------

## psotnik

Mam taka nadzieje,sprawdzilem na moium Turionie, napewno 64 bity obsługuje

```

processor       : 1

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 15

model           : 104

model name      : AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-56

stepping        : 1

cpu MHz         : 800.000

cache size      : 512 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 1

cpu cores       : 2

apicid          : 1

initial apicid  : 1

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 ht syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt rdtscp lm 3dnowext 3dnow rep_good pni cx16 lahf_lm cmp_legacy svm extapic cr8_legacy 3dnowprefetch

bogomips        : 1608.98

TLB size        : 1024 4K pages

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management: ts fid vid ttp tm stc 100mhzsteps

```

i to wyglada tak samo  *Quote:*   

>  address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

 

Dzieki za pomoc

PS jest jakies narzecie pod "Linuxa" takie jak CPU-Z na Windowsach?

----------

## SlashBeast

gtk-lshw z pakietu lshw (z flaga gtk).

Swoja droga wystarczylo jedno wstukanie na google nazwy procesora by dowiedzieć się, ze jest 64bitowcem. Sempron 2600+ PGA754 1.6GHZ 90NM 64BIT 1.4V 1.6GHZ

----------

## psotnik

wlaśnie nie do konca, bo drugie wstukanie na google juz mowiło ze jest to 32-bitowa wersja, a trzecie wstukanie powiedziało ze pierwsze partie były 32 bitowe a końcowe już 64-bitowe   :Rolling Eyes:   A poztem nie znałem żadnego narzędzie to analizy rodzaju procesora. thx

----------

## SlashBeast

Na procesorze masz jego dokladne oznaczenie, na pudelku procesora tez, wstukujesz samo to w google i juz wiesz co masz.

----------

## dziadu

Ale w pierwszym poście napisał, że pracuje zdalnie i nie ma możliwości sprawdzić osobiście.

----------

## psotnik

odswieże nieco temat, czy istnieje jakis plik w /proc/ ktory da mi jasną odpowiedź, pracujesz na systemie 32 lub 64 bitowym, bez szukania pudełek, google itp.

----------

## mbar

przecież od tego jest flaga "lm" to oczywista oczywistość.

----------

## Belliash

no to krotkie podsumowanie:

* "lm" -> oznacza ze procesor obsluguje tzw. long mode, czyli jest 64bitowy (amd64 lub em64t => x86_64 lub x64), jak zwal tak zwal  :Smile: 

* "uname -m" -> aby sprawdzic czy system jest 64bit (dostaniemy x86 lub x86_64)

----------

## psotnik

Oka flags lm domnie przemawia, z uname jest o tyle problem, iż mająć system 32 bitowy na procesorze 64 bitowym nie dostane odpowiedzi czy sam procesor przypadkiem nie obsługuje 64 bitowego adresowania. thx

----------

## Belliash

 *psotnik wrote:*   

> Oka flags lm domnie przemawia, z uname jest o tyle problem, iż mająć system 32 bitowy na procesorze 64 bitowym nie dostane odpowiedzi czy sam procesor przypadkiem nie obsługuje 64 bitowego adresowania. thx

 

czegos chyba nie rozumiesz....

uname -m -> i wiesz ze masz 32bit system (np)

cat /proc/cpu/info -> patrzysz i widzisz lm w flagach...

JAKI WNIOSEK? POSTAWIONO 32BIT SYSTEM na 64BIT KOMPIE... to takie trudne do ogarniecia?

----------

## c3l3r1on

ale wy sobie lubicie zycie komplikowac 

```
c3l3r1on@c3l3r1on ~ $ arch

x86_64

c3l3r1on@c3l3r1on ~ $

```

----------

## lazy_bum

 *c3l3r1on wrote:*   

> ale wy sobie lubicie zycie komplikowac 
> 
> ```
> c3l3r1on@c3l3r1on ~ $ arch
> 
> ...

 

A co to wnosi do tematu?

 *Belliash wrote:*   

>  *psotnik wrote:*   Oka flags lm domnie przemawia, z uname jest o tyle problem, iż mająć system 32 bitowy na procesorze 64 bitowym nie dostane odpowiedzi czy sam procesor przypadkiem nie obsługuje 64 bitowego adresowania. thx 
> 
> JAKI WNIOSEK? POSTAWIONO 32BIT SYSTEM na 64BIT KOMPIE... to takie trudne do ogarniecia?

 

 *psotnik wrote:*   

> Oka flags lm domnie przemawia, z uname jest o tyle problem, iż mająć system 32 bitowy na procesorze 64 bitowym nie dostane odpowiedzi czy sam procesor przypadkiem nie obsługuje 64 bitowego adresowania. thx

 

----------

## psotnik

 *Belliash wrote:*   

>  *psotnik wrote:*   Oka flags lm domnie przemawia, z uname jest o tyle problem, iż mająć system 32 bitowy na procesorze 64 bitowym nie dostane odpowiedzi czy sam procesor przypadkiem nie obsługuje 64 bitowego adresowania. thx 
> 
> czegos chyba nie rozumiesz....
> 
> uname -m -> i wiesz ze masz 32bit system (np)
> ...

 

@Belliash, czy to aby nie potwierdza moich słów, może warto przeczytać ze zrozumieniem niż krzyczeć pochopnie....

----------

## Belliash

 *psotnik wrote:*   

>  *Belliash wrote:*    *psotnik wrote:*   Oka flags lm domnie przemawia, z uname jest o tyle problem, iż mająć system 32 bitowy na procesorze 64 bitowym nie dostane odpowiedzi czy sam procesor przypadkiem nie obsługuje 64 bitowego adresowania. thx 
> 
> czegos chyba nie rozumiesz....
> 
> uname -m -> i wiesz ze masz 32bit system (np)
> ...

 

człowiecze.... ;]

uname  nie zwroci Ci zadnej informacji o procesorze... od tego masz /proc/cpuinfo... uname zwraca info o systemie....

w polaczeniu masz komplet informacji... dalej nie rozumiesz? przykro mi... EOT

----------

## psotnik

 *Belliash wrote:*   

>  *psotnik wrote:*    *Belliash wrote:*    *psotnik wrote:*   Oka flags lm domnie przemawia, z uname jest o tyle problem, iż mająć system 32 bitowy na procesorze 64 bitowym nie dostane odpowiedzi czy sam procesor przypadkiem nie obsługuje 64 bitowego adresowania. thx 
> 
> czegos chyba nie rozumiesz....
> 
> uname -m -> i wiesz ze masz 32bit system (np)
> ...

 

Nie ma co sie denerwowac, troche wody i bedzie lepiej. 

Jak mi uname zwroci x86_64 to calkiem duze prawdopodobienstwo ze procesor(y) sa 64 bitowe,  prosta implikacja, ale moge sie mylic.

solved

----------

## Raku

 *psotnik wrote:*   

> Jak mi uname zwroci x86_64 to calkiem duze prawdopodobienstwo ze procesor(y) sa 64 bitowe,  prosta implikacja, ale moge sie mylic.
> 
> solved

 

stawiam flaszkę, jak ci uname zwróci kiedyś x86_64 na procesorze 32-bitowym (bez grzebania w źródłach uname)...

----------

## lazy_bum

@Belliash: Przeciez psotnik juz to zrozumial, o czym napisal w tym poscie, a Ty bez sensu powtarzasz mu to jeszcze dwa razy.... (-;

----------

## Belliash

 *lazy_bum wrote:*   

> @Belliash: Przeciez psotnik juz to zrozumial, o czym napisal w tym poscie, a Ty bez sensu powtarzasz mu to jeszcze dwa razy.... (-;

 

przeciez napisal ze ma problem z uname... poza tym czytaj: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5575862.html#5575862  :Laughing: 

----------

